
Censored on Imzy /Politics for defending Trump supporters against violence - mysticlabs
https://medium.com/@trentlapinski/censored-and-banned-from-politics-on-imzy-for-defending-trump-supporters-against-violence-263007fd0020
======
Zuider
Good articles. So much for Imzy being a 'kinder gentler version of Reddit'.
Looks like the same old activists have colonized the strategic key areas and
are using the same old tactics of attacking the poster, not the content, and
raising such a stink in the process that it silences normal people and drives
them away. Then they will claim that their enforced orthodoxy has
spontaneously emerged via the 'hive mind'. It is overwhelmingly likely that
these are paid activists.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Boy there's nothing half as exciting as reading a dude's blog post about
getting banned from a web forum. (Same guy apparently wrote this :
[https://medium.com/@trentlapinski/the-berkeley-riots-
were-a-...](https://medium.com/@trentlapinski/the-berkeley-riots-were-a-
cowardly-act-of-domestic-terrorism-2bcafbb32ff0#.32fyap9zr) )

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Oh wait mysticlabs appears to be the same person as the author, or at least a
serious fan.

